

Show HN: Everlasting AA battery (just shake it) - cyrillevincey
http://www.pilo.cool/

======
ctdonath
Been waiting for this for a couple decades. Some technical info would be
appreciated: voltage, max W/h capacity, full recharge time/effort, etc.

